# Curious to see how our new surge zones are going to affect rides and income.



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

In Madison, WI until this week I've only seen surge zones in two relatively small areas, a strip downtown and another area to the east around (but not including) the airport. Just a couple days ago they added news zones, extending well out into the suburbs. Conservatively I would say that the areas that can now be surged are 10 times the size of the previous zones. 

I'm not sure why these new areas have been off limits before. They cover mostly residential neighborhoods and suburbs, but there are some large malls and businesses that were not surged before. There is perhaps one stimulus to this -- masses of UW students have left for the summer, and we drivers (and Uber) have seen revenue plunge the last couple of weeks.

Any thought on why Uber would have exempted large parts of the city -- in fact, the majority of it -- and the suburbs from surge previously?


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope they just eliminate surge and raise prices. That would be the best thing to even out the market. 

Problem is that they have no incentive to do it. Their model is to dupe dumb drivers into doing this for 2-6 months before they do math.

OR even better - get them into a predatory lease so they are slaves to Uber.


----------

